

Show HN: Tokyo Interactive Rent Finder Map - shadylane
http://tokyocheapo.com/tokyo-interactive-rent-finder-map/

======
mchantalat
I've lived 6 months in Tokyo, hard to read in my opinion. I did the same map
for Paris two years ago [http://www.smartloc.fr/carte-des-loyers-a-
paris](http://www.smartloc.fr/carte-des-loyers-a-paris)

------
Inetgate
I wonder why this map don't contain Edogawa. That city is cheapest in Tokyo
Metropolitan Districts.

~~~
mrkirkland
I think the focus was on the central districts where there's more variance on
price, and so more utility in this kind of detail.

